# What is your type and top 10 musical artists? I'm currently interested in that stuff



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Agree with @stiletto -- it's more about the songs than the bands. I rarely buy entire albums anymore.

Top 10

Ennio Morricone
Loreena McKennitt
Glitch Mob
Emancipator
Nujabes
Clean Bandit
The Eagles
America
Agnes Obel
Pink Floyd


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

In no particular order (ENFP)
1. Marina and the Diamonds 
2. Lana Del Rey
3. Drake
4. Childish Gambino
5. Nicki Minaj
6. The Neighborhood 
7. Arctic Monkeys 
8. Grouplove 
9. Borns
10. Jhene Aiko 

I honestly have a ton XD


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

IXTP

My list:
1. Gorillaz
2. Tujiko Noriko
3. Björk
4. Wild Beasts
5. Radiohead
6. Foals
7. Portishead
8. CocoRosie
9. 65daysofstatic
10. Apparat


----------



## walkingpastdeadpretense (Feb 17, 2014)

INxP (currently leaning toward... nvm)

In alphabetical order so I don't explode:
AWOLNATION
The Format
Foster the People
fun.
Greek Fire
Heaven's Basement
Janelle Monàe
Lana Del Rey
Michael Jackson
twenty one pilots


----------



## ChrisPhippen (Nov 25, 2014)

Howdy, I'm an ENFP. I listen to pretty much anything, but I'd say my favourites right now are:
1) Coldplay
2) Ed Sheeran
3) Imagine Dragons
4) Mitis (Probably my favourite)
5) Muse
6) My Chemical Romance
7) Nickleback
8) Oasis
9) Vicetone
10) Beardyman (he's a total musical genius.)


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

INTP - I predominantly listen to EDM, but I do enjoy all other genres and respect great artists! 

1) Daft Punk (I think I'm Daft Punk mad) 
2) Avicii
3) Calvin Harris
4) Axwell (and Swedish House Mafia)
5) Ellie Goulding
6) Ed Sheeran
7) Porter Robinson
8) Netsky
9) The Gorillaz
10) Deadmau5

(Past 5, not really in order, I have favourites (1-4) and then I have artists I really like but that list would go into the hundreds)


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

1. The Beatles
2. The Rolling Stones
3. Fleetwood Mac
4. Cher
5. RuPaul
6. Pink
7. Evanescence
8. No Doubt
9. The Beach Boys
10. Joan Jett and the Blackhearts

Type: ENFP


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> INFJ
> 
> 1. The Beatles
> 2. Simon & Garfunkel
> ...


I would have an amazing time listening to music with you. Your taste is awesome!


----------



## Milkweedling (Mar 12, 2015)

INFJ.

1. Radiohead
2. Talking Heads
3. Pixies
4. Burial
5. King Krule
6. Johnny Flynn
7. Kate Bush
8. Have a Nice Life
9. Brian Eno
10. Modest Mouse


----------



## SaturdaySadie (Mar 18, 2015)

INTJ Gen-X Female:

1. 

Wait. Is this a top 10 of ever, or current? That could be very different lists, y'know.

Ok. 1.

I have to list TEN? For crud's sake... 

Ok. 1.

This TV show my husband is watching I really interesting, by the way. I'm distracted. Like, "ooh, shiny, sparkly, glittery" distracted. It's about a lost gold mine, so that makes sense.

Ok. 1. 

Wait. Why are you asking me this? What are you gonna do with this data?

7. (Because I can) Depeche Mode
3. Ellie Goulding (except she's personally dishonest, and I have conflict with that)
17. (What? It's just a number) Blondie
2. Nine Inch Nails
Q. The Beatles (pre-Sgt. Pepper only. The later stuff is just... no.)
9. Beethoven
9. (Shhh, it's a different quality of nine) The Pixies

I'm bored. Was that ten? I say it was.

-Sadie


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP 
this is _hard_ but I think I'll go with....
1 John Williams
2 Hans Zimmer
3 Tchaikovsky
4 Beethoven
5 James Newton Howard
6 E.S. Posthumus
7 Enya
8 Richard Searles
9 Loreena McKennitt
10 Baka Beyond

as mentioned by others, there are many great individual songs, too many good artists/composers, and many that I don't know or recall the name of because I heard it playing on my husband's internet radio and really liked it but... who knows who/what it even was, but a lot of electronic and world stuff I really enjoy is like that where I just haven't actually pinned down exactly what songs/albums/artists they are.


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

I tend to get on kicks that change regularly rather than having "favorites", so I'll give my tried & true favorites that stick & a few recent faves. I'm a musician... 10 is impossible!!

A few All-time favorites (haven't outgrown)...most are songwriters: 
Bob Dylan
The Beatles
Townes Van Zandt
Stevie Nicks
Kate Bush
John Prine
Nanci Griffith
Tori Amos
Neil Young
The Cars (remind me of my mom & make me happy)
David Bowie
The Clash
Altan / Loreena McKennitt


Recent:
Anders Osborne
Skinny Lister
Judie Tzuke
FKA Twigs
The Janitors
JD McPherson
Feufollet's new album (not released yet...)
Blondie

INFJ


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

INFP

Regina Spektor
Apocalyptica
Perfect Circle (plus some stuff by Maynard James Keenan's other projects, Tool and Puscifer)
Andrew Bird
Nine Inch Nails
SJ Tucker
Radiohead
Tori Amos
Iron and Wine
The Beatles (just during their drug years)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Dave Matthews Band
Pearl Jam
Foo Fighters
Radiohead
Metallica
Godsmack
Linkin Park
Audioslave
Staind
Incubus
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Dishwalla, offspring, Tool, Puddle of Mudd, Pink Floyd


----------



## Moze (Nov 25, 2011)

INTP:

i also have a hard time like bands fully. i like 2-3 songs usuallt from different bands.

1. The Mars Volta
2. Film scores (not a band but this is a big "like" for me
3. System Of A Down
4. Dystopia
5. The Devil Wears Prada
6. Listener
7. At The Drive-In
8. Tosca Tango Orchestra
9. Nirvana
10. The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

INFP here and I tend to run around in triangles in terms of music however some of them remain imprinted directly into my Fi heart. 
1. Marilyn Manson
2. Carina Round
3. Nirvana
4. PJ Harvey
5. Regina Spektor
6. Fionna Apple
7. Rammstein
8. Muse
9. The Ramones
10. Cage the Elephant


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

infj. I track vocalists more. Still, top 10 of bands is below.



Love Cup
Deftones, †††
Reuben
_Bastro _ties here with _Dan Deacon
_
Hole
A (hard to research)
Planes Mistaken For Stars
Crime In Stereo
Paramore
The Forecast

Noise-experimental-alt.-math-metal-emo rock. With pop seasoning to taste.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENFP. Or possibly INTP, ISFJ, INFP, INFJ, or ENTP. ENFP is the only one of those I haven't gotten on a test, but I always cry when I read the description because I relate so well.

I don't really have an order that I like bands in, so I'm just going to name random stuff off the top of my head.

1. Rhapsody Of Fire (including Rhapsody, Luca Turilli's Rhapsody, and Luca Turilli's Dreamquest)
2. Therion
3. Any symphonic visual kei band. They're all hard to find on iTunes and Spotify, so I can't get into any in particular.
4. Green Day
5. Emilie Autumn
6. Demons & Wizards (including Iced Earth and Blind Guardian)
7. I guess the Birthday Massacre. *shrug* I'm currently listening to them.
8. The Decemberists are pretty good.
9. Devin Townsend
10. I'm just going to put Evertale AND Bane Of Winterstorm here. They both seem like pretty good epic metal bands, but I can't really tell yet because they each only have one album so far.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

ENTP, I don't do specific rankings because everything is subject to change, so here's an incoherent top 10 list in no order:

Beatles
MF DOOM
Can
Radiohead
Pink Floyd
A Tribe Called Quest
Modest Mouse
Mr. Bungle
Ween
Fugazi


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

karmapolice said:


> INTP
> 1. Vampire Weekend
> 2. The Antlers
> 3. Radiohead
> ...


I LOVE Foals!


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

ENFP

1. Michael Jackson
2. Ne-Yo
3. Queen
4. U2
5. Juanes
6. The Rolling Stones
7. Nirvana
8. Metallica
9. Soda Stereo 
10. George Michael 

Honorable mentions
Enrique Iglesias
Usher
Leona Lewis
Marc Anthony
No Doubt
Sublime
Alicia Keys
Immortal Technique
Mihei 
Enya

So...anything between 1979 and 2006 essentially


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

INTP

Loreena McKennitt
Enya
Enigma
Nightwish
Within Temptation
Celtus
Clannad
Simon & Garfunkel
Dixie Chicks
Rascal Flatts

Well. That wasn't easy.


----------



## AphexTwin (Apr 7, 2015)

INFJ

-Fleetwood Mac
-Leonard Cohen
-Muse
-The Middle East
-Tame Impala
-Gorillaz
-Joni Mitchell
-Olafur Arnalds
-Aphex Twin
-Sigur Ros


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ENTP.

1. Led Zeppelin
2. The Rolling Stones
3. The Doors
4. Guns N' Roses
5. The Clash
6. Pearl Jam
7. Fleetwood Mac
8. Dire Straits
9. The Jimi Hendrix Experience
10. The Who

I intentionally left solo musicians off the list. I could easily make a separate top ten list for that.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

ENTP (?!)

Rossini
Meyerbeer
Berlioz
Offenbach
The Beatles
Tom Lehrer
Stephen Sondheim
Noel Coward
John Barry

The above are all definite. As for the rest... Maybe Haydn, Prokofiev or Massenet. Queen's too uneven; Pink Floyd too downbeat (although really interesting sound); Philip Glass can be either sublime or mind-numbingly tedious... Cole Porter maybe? I don't much like Verdi; and Wagner's pompous and bombastic.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ESTP

In no particular order...

Led Zeppelin 
Neil Young
Eminem
Sublime 
Beastie Boyz
Fleetwood Mac
Guns N' Roses
Rolling Stones
ACDC _(a Male friend once pointed out he played ACDC on juke boxes because apparently I instantly start dancing which then makes a bunch of other women go dance & run to the floor too). _
Bone Thugs N Harmony
Weezer
Lana Del Rey _(and basically all the hipster crap on her pandora channel I like)_
Red Hot Chili Peppers
REM
CCR
White Zombie/Rob Zombie _(Rawr adrenaline music)_


----------



## thisendlesswinter (Oct 25, 2015)

infp 

-blue october
-nirvana
-the doors
-disturbed
-ed sheeran
-30 seconds to mars
-shinedown
-five finger death punch
-darren hayes (formerly of savage garden)
-godsmack/sully erna

honorable mentions:
-panic! at the disco
-fall out boy
-ron pope
-melanie martinez 
-staind


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

ISTP and I'm one of only four living human beings that isn't really a fan of music...

I only ever listen to it in the car, and even then it's mostly used as white noise. Every now and then for a short period of time I might become intrigued by a certain song or group...the last song I remember being "in to" was that "Take Me To Church" by whatshisface for some reason.

I almost can't stand any musicians for always having the thought that they're just ruining an artform for fame and money...most of the stuff on the radio is just reiterated garbage that's been done ten thousand times already, just a slightly different beat/melody to it.

Shiny objects, lost/new love/sex, cars, alcohol/drugs, more shiny objects.


That and I just tend to get bored just listening to music...I much prefer visual stimulation over audio. Why if I had to choose I would choose to go deaf over blind any day; might even be pleasant actually, no longer having to listen to other people talk, ugh.


----------



## karethys (Dec 4, 2015)

ISFP 
Can't come up with a list of ten, but here are some of my favorites:
Florence + the Machine
Daughter
Emancipator
Grimes
David Bowie
Thievery Corporation
Smoke Season
Banks


----------



## MAG1KxMusHRoOM (Dec 6, 2015)

1- Pink Floyd
2- Radiohead
3- Bob Dylan
4- The doors
5- Arcade Fire
6- Neil Young
7- The beatles
8- Fleet Foxes
9- Metallica
10- Nirvana


----------



## gencyan (Dec 7, 2015)

ENFP:
(in no specific order)
1. Chris Brown
2. Armin van Buuren
3. Gareth Emery
4. Girls' Generation
5. One Direction
6. All Time Low
7. Backstreet Boys
8. Nicki Minaj
9. Ne-Yo
10. Justin Bieber

I have a really wide variety of music I listen to. I don't usually just stick to one but these are some of the artists that dominate my music list.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

ENTP
I have very eclectic tastes.

(In Descending Order)
1. Laura Shigihara
2. Katy Perry
3. Kutless
4. Third Day
5. Newsboys
6. Meghan Trainor (but I'm not all about that bass.)
7. TryHardNinja
8. Taylor Swift, but mainly her old songs
9. Cimorelli
10. I know this doesn't count as an artist, but any kind of Disney songs


----------



## Lupercalia (Jun 7, 2013)

INFP

My tastes fluctuate with where I find personal resonance. For the greater part of this year, though, I've felt at home with electronic music.

- Until the Ribbon Breaks
- Robert DeLong
- Blue Sky Black Death
- Röyksopp
- Perturbator
- Son Lux
- Sneaker Pimps
- Battles
- Kavinsky
- Ganja White Night


----------



## CarleighRed (May 22, 2015)

INFP

Ray Lamontagne
Ryan Adams
Trevor Hall
The Beatles
Eagles
Mumford and sons
Nirvana
Foo Fighters
Greg Laswell 
Nahko and medicine for the people


----------



## Captain de Wilde (Oct 19, 2015)

ISTP

Red Hot Chili Peppers 
Rammstein
The Prodigy
Mumford and Sons
Gaelic Storm
Fall Out Boy
Florence + The Machine
Metallica
Hozier
Imagine Dragons


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Tame Impala
The Killers
ABBA
Basement
London Grammar
Alt-J
Pale Saints
Keane
The Smiths
Coldplay


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP

Can't make a top 10 despite listening to a lot of music, because it would change a lot. However, a few remain at the top.

1) The Who
2) The Beatles
3) Pink Floyd
4) Radiohead
5) Bob Dylan

The rest basically depend on my mood. Sometimes I might have stuff such as the Rolling Stones and the like after that, sometimes it might be Sigur Ros and more post rock, sometimes King Crimson, Genesis and more prog, sometimes Tangerine Dream or Kraftwerk, or Daft Punk, or the Flaming Lips, or Owl City, or just say "fuck it" and fill the rest with classical music... yeah, I like pretty much everything.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm...

1. Streetlight Manifesto
2. The Doors
3. The Devil Makes Three
4. Weezer
5. Tribe Called Quest
6. RHCP
7. Tool
8. Juno Reactor 
9. Simon and Garfunkle 
10. Electric President

Just off the top of my head, but a pretty good representation of my favorite bands.

xNTP.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

Only ten? I have many favorite bands and artists, it's more about the moment, the day, the month, the year, but I'm gonna try..

. David Bowie
. Bauhaus
. Pink Floyd
. Nick Drake
. Jeff Buckley
. Kate Bush
. Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
. Dead Can Dance
. Tom Waits
. Frédéric Chopin

INTP


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

INTP.

1. They Might Be Giants
2. Michael Rose and Vinegar Shake
3. The Pixies
4. Jeff Buckley
5. Leonard Cohen
6. Gorillaz
7. Blur
8. Simon and Garfunkel
9. Belle and Sebastian
10. Radiohead


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

this is hard bc i always get tired of artists and don't listen to too many songs by the same ones except a few 
enxp:
- dance gavin dance
- eden/the eden project
- emarosa
- fall out boy
- the 1975
- clean bandit
- ODESZA, CHVRCHES, Shura etc
- idk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISFP

- The Temples
- The Growlers
- Electric 6
- Rick James
- David Bowie
- Fleetwood Mac
- Tame Impala
- Parov Stelar
- Pink Turns Blue
- Keane
- Fidlar
- Muse
- Scissors sisters
- Woodkid
- Metallica


----------



## QQsha (Oct 29, 2016)

ENFP here

1. Gogol Bordello
2. The Jimi Hendrix Experience
3. Radiohead
4. ego.wrappin'
5. Bob Marley & The Wailers
6. The Beatles
7. Curtis Mayfield
8. Die Antwoord
9. The Specials
10. Charles Mingus


I hate hate hate bland pop music!!!!! no kidding ^__^ long live weird ass music!


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

Ugh. So hard. I go into moods with music so it depends...here I go.

INFJ.

1. Seether
2. The Smiths
3. Tracey Chapman
4. Cigarettes After Sex
5. Luciano Pavarotti 
6. Sleeping Giant
7. Kamelot
8. Evanescence
9. Demon Hunter
10. Killswitch Engage

*Honorable Mentions*

* Glass Animals
* Flyleaf
* Crossfade
* Egypt Central
* Chevelle
* Norah Jones
* In This Moment (old stuff)
* Etta James
* Clay Walker
* Jason Aldean


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

INFP

1. Liz Phair
2. Beck
3. Sonic Youth
4. Mr. Bungle
5. Faith No More
6. The Birthday Massacre
7. Jack Off Jill
8. Nirvana
9. Mindless Self Indulgence
10. Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

INFJ

1. Panic! At The Disco/Fall Out Boy/Paramore (this is a 3-way tie... sorry haha)
2. twenty one pilots
3. Blink-182
4. All Time Low
5. Snow Patrol
6. Brand New
7. Jimmy Eat World
8. Nujabes 
9. My Chemical Romance
10. The Brobecks


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

ENFJ
In no particular order (oops there seems to be an order regardless):

- Tori Amos
- Kate Bush
- Fiona Apple
- Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
- Led Zeppelin
- Pink Floyd
- Fleetwood Mac 

There's clearly a pattern to this lol... also couln't make it ten. There simply aren't enough artists or bands that would make it for a list like this!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

INFP:
I actually don't have 10 favourite artists, only a few:
. Split Enz
. The Smiths
. Vocaloid - Kagamine Len
. UTAU Sukone Tei

that's about it for favourite bands, as for some songs by Greenday, Blink 182, WHAM/George Michael, Three Days Grace and... many others... I mainly like 70s and 80s music.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

I started this thread last year, but I'd still like to kinda update it since my music taste has changed massively:

Glass Animals
Eminem
Twenty One Pilots
Kanye West
Childish Gambino
The Neighbourhood
Rizzle Kicks
The 1975
CHVRCHES
Kendrick Lamar
Lana Del Rey
Lorde
A$AP Rocky

Folie A Deux by Fall Out Boy is also a truly incredible album, even though FOB didn't make the list. Same goes for AM by Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ambivert NFP (sometimes im enfp, sometimes im infp)
In no particular order
1. Third eye blind
2. Blink 182
3. Greenday
4. Simple plan
5. Walk the moon
6. Cage the elephant 
7. Bleachers
8. Jimmy eat world
9. Bowling for soup
10. Coldplay 
11. All American rejects
12. Counting crows
13. Fall out boy
14. Panic at the disco
15. Hillsong 
16. My chemical romance 
17. Gorillaz
18. Owl city
19. Pixies
20. Passion pit
21. Red Hot chili peppers 
22. Smash mouth 
23. Cranberries 
24. Paramore
25. The killers
26. The offspring 
27. The shins
28. Ugly kid joe
29. Wheatus
30. Story of the year
31. Biffy clyro
32. Queen
33. Phillip Phillips 
34. The red jumsuit apparatus 
35. New politics
36. The lumineers
37. Mumford and sons
38. Foo fighters
39. Passenger
40. Of monsters and men
41. Oasis
42. Fitz and tantrum
42. Bastille
43. Imagine dragons
44. Goo goo dolls
45. Capital cities
46. Kings of leon
47. The neighborhood 
48. Fm static
49. Grouplove 



Sorry. I bend the rules


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

INTP

Hm... I guess:

Loreena McKennitt
Enya
Simon & Garfunkel
The Dixie Chicks
The Everly Brothers
Lesiem
Celtus
The Carpenters
The Supremes
Peter, Paul & Mary

That ten? Looks like it. That'll do.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTx.

1. Scar Symmetry
2. My Chemical Romance
3. Korn
4. Claude-Michel Schönberg
5. Paradise Lost
6. Disturbed
7. Slipknot
8. Nothing More
9. Machine Head
10. Insomnium


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

INFJ

1. David Bowie
2. The Velvet Underground
3. Lou Reed
4. Leonard Cohen
5. Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds
6. Syd Barrett
7. Scott Walker
8. Brian Eno
9. Talking Heads
10. Kate Bush


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not even sure if I can come up with a cohearrent list, but I will try. I am an ENTP

1. Set it off
2. Hollywood Undead
3. Shindy
4. Parov Stealr
5. Halestorm
6. Fallout Boy
7. Caravan Palace
8. Kollegah
9. Lenka
10. Lindsey Sterling

So this is a pretty random list of whatever just came to my mind that I like c:


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

INFP

Ten in no particular order

Gus Gus
Nirvana
Moderat
Radiohead
Neil Young
The Verve
Flume
Aretha Franklin
Dead Can Dance
Kasabian


----------



## Clueing For Looks (Dec 3, 2016)

INTJ

These aren't in any particular order.

St. Vincent
Hey Violet
Hozier
Angel Olsen
Taylor Swift
Rihanna
Twenty One Pilots
Imagine Dragons
Icona Pop 
Lorde


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

ISFP (and this is in no order)

Marina and the Diamonds
Panic! at the Disco 
Lorde
dodie
Paramore
Oh Wonder
Bridgit Mendler
Fall Out Boy
Daughter 
Florence + the Machine

There are way more, too, I could come up with another ten-artist list.


----------



## Aquali (Nov 15, 2016)

*INFJ*

1. The xx
2. Tom Odell
3. Sia
4. Panic! at the Disco
5. Mumford & Sons
6. Denmark + Winter
7. Hurts
8. Nightwish
9. My Chemical Romance
10. alt-J


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm an ISFP. It's impossible for me to come up with a top 10, so I'll just list a bunch because I love many musical artists. :love_heart:

David Bowie
Slowdive
Syd Barrett
Spacemen 3
The Brian Jonestown Massacre
Elliott Smith
The Stone Roses
The Velvet Underground
Cocteau Twins
Lush 
Ride
Galaxie 500
The Verve
Manic Street Preachers
Suede
New York Dolls
Patti Smith
Siouxsie and the Banshees
Black Sabbath
Terry Reid
Sixto Rodriguez
Sinead O'Connor
Rory Gallagher
King Crimson
Genesis
Van der Graaf Generator
Jethro Tull
Bob Dylan
Queen
T. Rex
Mott the Hoople
Sparks
Screamin' Jay Hawkins
X-Ray Spex
The Beatles
The Kinks
Nina Hagen
Klaus Nomi
PJ Harvey
Ween

...and many more


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

Type ISFP
It's quite hard to choose only ten. These are not in any order.

- Foo Fighters 
- Coldplay
- U2
- The Black Keys
- Pink Floyd
- Beatles
- Damien Rice
- Above & Beyond
- Jane's Addiction
- Kings of Leon


----------



## Roberta (Jun 28, 2016)

INFP

- Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
- Ralph Vaughan Williams
- Felix Mendelssohn
- Clara Schumann
- Gabriel Faure
- Jacqueline Du Pre
- Emma Kirkby
- Guy Johnston
- Flo Morrissey
- Gabrielle Aplin

Sorry for my list being predominantly dead people lol but they write good music...


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

ENFP
In no particular order:
• Primadonna
• David Lyme
• New Order
• The Smiths
• Stevie Nicks
• Madonna
• Father John Misty
• Duran Duran
• Queen
• Rolling Stones


----------



## BiancaX (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm an INFJ.

not in order

Marina and the Diamonds
Regina Spektor
The 1975
Arctic Monkeys
Panic! at the Disco
Green Day
Lady Gaga
Halsey
Bridgit Mendler
Melanie Martinez


----------



## StaticPulse (Nov 9, 2016)

This was harder than I thought it would be. 

In no particular order and I should point out, my top ten changes day to day. 

Tame Impala
Zomboy
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
DJ Snake
Rubblebucket
Tight Eyez
Rihanna
The Weekend
The Rubens
Missy Elliott

How do people pick favorites? I love so many artists!


----------



## anxiousgambino (Nov 24, 2016)

INFJ: 

- Muse
- The Wonder Years
- Brand New
- Sorority Noise
- The Front Bottoms
- The 1975
- Childish Gambino 
- Modern Baseball
- The Smiths
- Radiohead

I feel like my taste in music is super basic but yeah.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

What the fuck!!! I love rock music. And yeah. Istp rules man. XD hory sheet. Hory sheet. I am fucking mistyped. 

I knew it. I knew it. Fuck u mbti. Joke..hahaha 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

ENTP


The 1975
Catfish and the Bottlemen
CHVRCHES
Gorillaz
The Naked And Famous
Years & Years
Twenty One Pilots
The Japanese House
The Brobecks
Panic! at the Disco


I like so many bands/musicians though, it's quite hard to only choose 10.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I came up with another list of 10 artists. I could add on to this one, too, probably.

The Beatles
Fleetwood Mac
Aurora
Hayley Kiyoko
The Oh Hellos
The Monkees
Savannah Brown
Taylor Swift
Owl City
The Young Veins


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm tempted to try and represent the full spectrum of my taste, but instead I'm going to just name the music I've listened to most. These are bands whose whole discography I am familiar with. 

INFP in her early 30s who didn't like most of the music on the radio when she was a teenager and got into the music of the previous generation 

The Smiths / Morrissey
The Cure
Cocteau Twins
Garbage
Siouxsie and the Banshees
Pulp
Pixies
The Jesus and Mary Chain
Depeche Mode
Fiona Apple


----------



## Camus (Apr 12, 2015)

Not in order really and is hard to choose ...I usually like rock,alternative and metal but once in a while r n b i guess..

1.Led Zeppelin 
2.Pink Floyd 
3.Majid Jordan 
4.Mac Demarco 
5.Tame impala
6. SOAD
7. Zack de la Rocha (with or without RATM)
8.The xx
9.Lana del Rey
10.Yeah Yeah yeahs


----------



## Hubris256 (Jun 13, 2017)

INFP

I like lots of different artists, but these are the ones I mostly listen to:

Joy Division
The Cure
The Horrors
Nirvana
Refused
David Bowie
Bauhaus
The Doors
The Beatles
My Chemical Romance
The Damned
Black Sabbath
Rage Against The Machine

... and many more.

I hope that gives you an idea of my musical taste. I feel like this list could go on forever!


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

INFP

The Birthday Massacre
Within Temptation
Nightwish
Smile Empty Soul
Sick Puppies
Bullet for my Valentine
Theory of a Deadman
Various country artists- can't stick to one. I'll say Reba McEntire.
P!nk
Lily Allen


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ESTP- Love every kind but, the ones that I like almost anything they have come out with...

Fleetwood Mac
Drake
Florence and the Machine
Lindsey Sterling
Rihanna
Dierks Bentley
2Pac
Most anything DJ Snake is involved with
Otis Redding
Miguel


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Possible INTP


Amorphis
Busta Rhymes
The Cranberries
Muse
Smashing Pumpkins
Stam1na
Bright Eyes
Keaton Henson
Kanye West
Chisu


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

ISTJ

and in no particular order...


Pantera
TOOL
Killswitch Engage
All That Remains
Slipknot
In Flames
Volbeat
Children Of Boddom
Five Finger Death Punch
Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

< it's there

Linkin Park
Snow Patrol
Tame Impala
Marina and the Diamonds
Metallica
The Killers
Tokimonsta
Drake
The Weeknd
Nirvana
Kings of Leon
The Smiths
The 1975


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

ISTP

AC/DC
Godsmack
Metallica 
The Offspring 
Rise Against
Ozzy
Seether
Shaman's Harvest
Shinedown
10 Years


My list fluctuates. The only constants are AC/DC, Godsmack, The Offspring, and Metallica.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

Really hard to order them...

0. Prodigy
1. Queen
2. Eminem
3. Bon Jovi
4. Offspring
5. System of a Down
6. Madonna
7. Bryan Adams
8. Red Hot Chili Peppers
9. Kylie Minogue

honorable mentions: Roxette, Phil Collins, Aerosmith, Rammstein, Linkin Park, Б.Т.Р.

Interesting that very few people have mentioned non-english language artists. I noticed just Cœur de pirate and Rammstein.


----------



## goldthysanura (Apr 22, 2014)

PJ Harvey
Apparat
Phillip Glass
William Basinski
Fiona Apple
Elliott Smith
Bjork
HK119
Ofra Haza
Sigur Ros
Perfume Genius
Portishead
Regina Spektor
Massive Attack
The Beatles
The Shins
FKA Twigs


----------



## PenelopeS (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh... I'm INFP and music is my life, yet it's somehow hard to rank musicians - there are so many talents out there!

But if I have to...

Muse
Evanescence
Kent
Glasvegas
Flyleaf
Amorphis
Birdy
Coldplay (but not so much their new stuff)
Francesca Michielin
ABBA


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I fear mine is going to be all over the place haha

R.E.M.
Rush
Cocteau Twins
Foo Fighters
Gordon Lightfoot
Mumford and Sons
Bod Dylan
The Cure 
Fleetwood Mac
The Tragically Hip(I feel like I'm not allowed to pick them because I'm American lol)


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

enfp and in no particular order: 

- wet
- lany
- oh wonder 
- tom rosenthal 
- cigarettes after sex
- kodaline 
- saint motel
- in love with a ghost 
- tame impala 
and - the walters!

the majority of them are indie artists so you might not have heard of them. but they're all v. chill and i think could be categorized as being alternative?


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

INFJ


1. Mozart
2. Bach
3. Beethoven
4. Vivaldi
5. Corelli
6. Mendelsohn 
7. Mahler
8. Franck
9. Schubert
10. Tchaikovsky 

(this was very hard to put in order, and hard to limit to ten!)


----------



## Retrospectacles (May 11, 2017)

INFJ
1. Radiohead
2. Weezer
3. Tally Hall
4. The Eagles
5. MIKA
6. Fleetwood Mac
7. Nephew
8. The Gorillaz
9. Daft Punk
10. Sixpence None the Richer

This is what I would go with... very hesitantly. There are about 30-40 other bands I'd also like to list. I listen to just about every kind of music, constantly.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

INFP



-*Superfly*
-*Amaral* 
-Linkin Park
-*Katy Perry* (yes i like her songs, although i don't look like a katycat xD)
-Fleetwood Mac/Stevie Nicks
-Garbage
-Coldplay
-Enya
-BANKS
-Imagine Dragons


----------



## ThatGirlCarmen (Nov 6, 2015)

ESTJ

In no particualar order:

Queen
The Beatles
Guns N' Roses
The Rolling Stones
Aerosmith
David Bowie 
Joan Jett & The Blackhearts 
Stevie Nicks
AC/DC
Bon Jovi


----------



## goldthysanura (Apr 22, 2014)

I?FP

Bjork
Perfume Genius
Fiona Apple
Massive Attack
PJ Harvey
Nick Drake
Elliott Smith
Sigur Ros
Stars of the Lid
Janelle Monae


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

INFJ

Bruce Springsteen
Brand New
Thrice
Fleetwood Mac
Crowded House
Prince
Dire Straits
Third Eye Blind
My Chemical Romance
The Gaslight Anthem


Amongst about a billion others.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

ESTP

Craig David
Beyonce
Amuro Namie
Utada Hikaru
Missy Elliott
TLC
Coldplay
Koda Kumi
Nadia Rose
Ms Dynamite


----------



## Enceladus (Aug 15, 2017)

INTJ

Muse
Green Day
Coldplay
AC/DC
The Prodigy
Fatboy Slim
Moby
Eminem
Linkin Park
Gorillaz
Rammstein
Queen

Yes, I know, those are 12 artists


----------



## ondes Martenot (Sep 27, 2016)

ENTP

Radiohead
Gorillaz
Metric
Tuomari Nurmio
Vesala
Chisu
MGMT
Tame Impala
Pink Floyd
Queen

Shit I forgot Bob Dylan! Maybe he'd replace Tame Impala?


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, I made this thread ages ago and I've totally not updated it. These are my favorite artists at the moment:

Kanye West, Kendrick Lamar, Lana Del Rey, Lorde, Lil Peep, Young Thug, Charli XCX, Fall Out Boy, Radiohead, Childish Gambino, Frank Ocean, A$AP Rocky, Tyler The Creator, Gorillaz, Mitski, Bleachers, Terror Jr, Young Fathers and Injury Reserve


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

A list of 10 artists I like and have liked over my lifetime, no particular order:

- Michael Jackson [RnB]
- Usher [RnB]
- Ne Yo [RnB]
- Metallica [Thrash Metal]
- Amorphis [Death Metal]
- Judas Priest [Brittish Heavy Metal]
- Linkin Park [Alt./Nu Metal]
- Miles Davis [Jazz]
- Bob Marley [Reggae]
- Lil'Wayne [HipHop]

Please be considerate before too wide and quick analogies are being drawn between Type and musical preference, its not certain that you can draw any such conclusions as many other things are in play here: e.g. culture, personal experience, highs/lows in life, etc.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

INTJ:

1. Beyonce
2. Radiohead
3. NIN
4. SHINee
5. Fleet Foxes
6. Wednesday Campanella
7. sakanaction
8. Arcade Fire
9. Apogee
10. Suchmos

Kanye gets an honorable mention because I love his beats and so do these three composers I can't choose from: Yoko Kanno, Gabriel Faure & Hans Zimmer


----------



## fresh (Jul 3, 2011)

I N F P. These will forever be changing, but going off of the songs I play over and over:

+SZA

+Little Dragon

+Yeezy (Kanye West)

+M.I.A.

+Flume

+BANKS

+Outkast

+Erykah Badu

+Michael Jackson

+Hiatus Kaiyote


----------



## chataround (Aug 15, 2017)

ESFJ

Teddy Pendergrass
Al Green
Marvin Gaye
Led Zeppelin
Jennifer Lopez
Arianna Grande
Barry White
Carly Simon
Davie Bowie
Megan Trainor


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

INFP

The Smiths
Morrissey
Radiohead
The Cure

Those used to be my favourite artists, I'm more fond of classical music today. Music is becoming ever more pointless to me, nothing more than an indulgence, of which I am trying to escape but I am helpless.


----------



## Neocortex (Jul 1, 2017)

My type: INTJ

Favorite artists/bands:
Metallica
Iron Maiden
Slipknot
Children of Bodom
Static-X
Disturbed
Eminem
Linkin Park 
Sia
Rammstein


----------



## Krienkar (Mar 1, 2017)

I was typing myself as xNTJ but now I'm wondering about ENFP coz of some things.

My favourite music... kinda avant-garde.
Peste Noire
Paysage D'Hiver
William Basinski
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Electric Wizard
Swans
The Doors
Crystal Castles
Burzum
Death Grips


----------



## Lampyridae (Feb 21, 2017)

INFP

Dave Matthews Band
Tom Petty
Ed Sheeran
Bob Marley
Sublime
David Bowie
Jack Johnson
Def Leppard
Shakira
Justin Timberlake


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

Not very sure, but it should be something like that (not in order):

Prodigy
Queen
Bon Jovi
Offspring
System of a Down
Eminem
Nightwish
Madonna
Roxette
Bryan Adams


----------



## Jianju (Aug 22, 2017)

INTJ

M83
Mariah Carey
Taking Back Sunday
Lindsey Stirling
Luna Sea
Cheb Mami
Michael Buble
Daft Punk
Nana Mouskouri
Weezer
Tspeiro
Ben Howard

...oops that's more than 10. I could keep going though. Music needs variety. Music is the mathematical vibration equivalent of emotion. I like to have songs in my playlists to hit all the emotional strings I want at the time. Sometimes music can feel for me, other times it can feel with me.


----------



## Starlorn (Aug 17, 2017)

INTJ

10 Years
3 Doors Down
All American Rejects
Fall Out Boy
Green Day
Imagine Dragons
My Chemical Romance
Panic! At the Disco
Staind
Starset

I have a whole lot more, but I just took a look at my MP3 player, and these are the ones that I have the most songs from in there. There are quite a few tied for 11th spot, in all honesty. These are only in alphabetical order (for the most part) because honestly I have no idea which is for-sure my favorite.

*Eminem is actually tied with Fall Out Boy as #10 most songs.*


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

INTJ

1- Rammstein 
2- Subway to Sally
3- Powerwolf
4- Bitting Elbows
5- Blind Guardian
6- System of a Down
7- Cage the Elephant
8- Ozzy Osbourne
9- Muse
10- Johnny Cash


----------



## Buoyant (Oct 7, 2010)

Male INFP

Alt J
Beck
Highly Suspect
Pink Floyd
Tool
Johnny Cash
Led Zep
Pixies
Radiohead
The Black Keys


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

ENFP

1. The Velvet Underground (tack Lou onto there as well)
2. Sonic Youth
3. Patti Smith
4. Death Grips
5. The Stooges
6. The Doors
7. Hendrix
8. The Clash
9. Beach House
10. Radiohead


----------



## Crying Lightning (Apr 4, 2017)

IS?P

Arctic Monkeys

Taeyeon
The Killers 
Kendrick Lamar
Beyoncé (her voice rather than her music)
TLC
The Verve
Oasis
Nirvana 
Pearl Jam


----------



## lonelife (Jun 6, 2017)

Take note:I have too many favourite songs so Imma just list out what I can think of.And these are in no particular order.

INFP:
EGOIST
Linkin Park
Evanescence
Tchaikovsky
Ling Tosite Sigure
Regina Spektor
Taylor Swift
Lindsey Stirling
Avenged Sevenfold
Della ??


----------



## TryptamineDream (Jun 22, 2016)

INFJ

My favorite Guitarist 

1. Jimi Hendrix
2. Paco De Lucia
3. Joe Pass
4. Wes Montgomery
5. Al Di Meola
6. Ritchie Blackmore
7. Randy Rhoads
8. Yngwie Malmsteen
9. Tony Iommi
10. Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

INTP

Queen
Bad Company
Fleetwood Mac
Alannah Myles
Big Country
Dido
Living Colour
Toto
Grand Funk Railroad
Eagles

Honorable mentions:
The Offspring
Loggins and Messina
Paramore
Weezer
Bonnie Tyler
Tone Loc


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

INFJ (This list frequently changes.):


Pixies
Cage The Elephant
Phantogram
The Kills
The Smiths
Alt-J
The Cure
Mother Mother
Caravan Palace
Nirvana
Arctic Monkeys

Honorable Mentions To:

Sevdaliza
Cigarettes After Sex
The Xx
Childish Gambino
David Bowie
The 1975
Muse (Back in the day-Mid Career)
Christine and the Queens
Radiohead
The Killers
Florence + The Machine
Lorn
St. Vincent
Miike Snow
Blur
Crystal Castles
The Strokes
Gorillaz
Mystery Skulls
Foster the People
Oasis
Fitz and the Tantrums
Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Verizzles (Aug 29, 2017)

INTP
Like an earlier user posted I don't really have favourite artists but favourite songs. Here are artists where I have liked at least 5 of their songs or a full album/EP.

10. Caravan Palace
9. Lana Del Rey
8. MsMr
7. The Antlers
6. Florence + the Machine
5. Queens of the Stone Age
4. Arctic Monkeys
3. Агата Кристи 
2. Marina & the Diamonds
1. Moe Shop


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

INFP:

The Wailin' Jennys
James Taylor
Lindsey Stirling
Nickel Creek
Johnny Cash
the Beatles
Avril Lavigne
the Backstreet Boys
Phil Collins
Fleetwood Mac


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

INTJ

(In no particular order)
Pat Barrett
Sam Smith
Maroon 5
Taylor Swift
Camila Cabello
Any of the Bethel Music artists
Thomas Rhett
Lauren Daigle
Sarah Reeves
SYML


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Enoch said:


> INFP
> 
> The Smiths
> Morrissey
> ...


Would you like to buy some of my mascara? It's made from the tears of Robert Smith.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

1.) Animal collective
2.)chairlift
3.) discovery
4.)crystal castles 
5.) panda bear 
...there is other music? :O


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

INTJ

Akira Yamaoka
Yoko Shimomura
Shunsuke Kida
Motoi Sakuraba
David Wise
Shoji Meguro
L'Arc~en~Ciel
the GazettE
Evanescence (Amy Lee).
No idea.


----------



## Moo Guy (Nov 24, 2017)

Some obscure and some weird and some classical, and others.

ENTP:
- ZZ Top
- Oingo Boingo
- BB King
- Gary Moore
- Lynyrd Skynyrd
- Shostakovich
- Tchaikovsky
- Stravinsky
- Dizzy Gillespie
- Celia Cruz


----------



## Ariviel (Jun 30, 2017)

INFP:

-Kings of Convenience
-Cigarettes after Sex 
-Rhye
-Nouvelle Vague
-BTS
-Air
-Iron&Wine
-Bombay Bicycle Club
-Alexi Murdoch
-The Shins


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

ISTJ:

-Five Finger Death Punch
-Disturbed
-Breaking Benjamin
-Skillet
-Metallica
-Shinedown
-Theory of a Deadman
-Linkin Park (R.I.P. :frown-new
-Imagine Dragons 
-Three Days Grace

You can tell from my likes what my favorite music genre is.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Not really holding lists, but I'll try my best.

1 Lamb of God
2 Dark Tranquility
3 Forest Stream
4 Gojira
5 Eminem (Yes, quite random in this list eh..)
6 Omnium Gatherum
7 Rotting Christ
8 Septic Flesh
9 Dimmu Borgir/Carach Angren (Can't decide)
10 Born of Osiris


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

My previous post was 3 years ago :shocked:, so here's an update for ya!

1. Siriusmo
2. Boys Noize
3. Atoms for Peace
4. Modeselektor
5. Christian Loffler
6. Mr. Oizo
7. Paul McCartney :laughing: (Egypt Station's album)


----------



## goldthysanura (Apr 22, 2014)

Some of my favorites (hard to pick only ten):

PJ Harvey
Fiona Apple
Massive Attack
Boards of Canada
Joanna Newsom
Radiohead
Björk
Nick Drake
Apparat
Phillip Glass

Some others I like a lot too:

Elliott Smith, Janelle Monae, Portishead, The Shins, Tricky, The Cranberries, Laurie Anderson, Hiroshi Yoshimura, Debussy, Bartok, Rachmaninoff, Frank Zappa, Benjamin Clementine, Doomtree, Dessa, William Basinski, HK119, Mara Carlyle, Moderat, Ofra Haza, Mari Boine, Emeralds, Crystal Castles, Gorillaz, Erik Satie, Norma Tanega, Beach House, Julia Holter, Rhye, Perfume Genius, Cocteau Twins, La Dispute


----------



## Iskorpida (May 27, 2018)

My list would probably be (in no particular order):
-Death
-Lamb of God
-Opeth
-Metallica
-Megadeth (especially Marty Friedman era)
-Anthrax
-Steve Vai
-Dream Theater
-Gojira
-Pantera

Well I don't know that much about MBTI but I am probably an INTP.


----------



## Atom (Jul 20, 2018)

(INFP) 

1-Björk
2-Aphex Twin 
3-Kate Bush 
4-Death Grips 
5-Massive attack 
6-Xiu Xiu 
7-Radiohead 
8-Sigur Ros 
9-Arca 
10-Serpentwithfeet


----------



## Akshida (Jul 21, 2018)

Type: ESFP
Top ten... right now and no order...
1. The 1975
2. Todd Terje 
3. The Raveonettes
4. Kid Bloom
5. Roosevelt
6. Keane
7. Vansire
8. Michelle Branch
9. Oasis
10. Breakbot


----------



## jeanvic (Jun 11, 2018)

INTJ

1. The Amity Affliction
After that, the rest change position daily. The nine are:
Stone Sour
Foo Fighters
Young Guns
Five Finger Death Punch
Shaman's Harvest
Theory of a Deadman
Seether
Shinedown
Hurt


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

INTJ

1) Tom Waits
2) Shimotsuki Haruka
3) No Doubt
4) Jamiroquai
5) Red Hot Chili Peppers
6) DDBY
7) Boards of Canada
8) Dropkick Murphys
9) Autechre
10) Some various J-pop


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

INFJ. This list can change, but at the moment:

1. Brand New (I probably talked about my love for Brand New on this forum)
2. The Cure
3. David Bowie
4. Björk
5. Bob Dylan
6. Sufjan Stevens
7. Queens of the Stone Age
8. PJ Harvey
9. Godspeed You! Black Emperor
10. The Who


----------



## INFJsorta (Apr 14, 2017)

This is somewhat difficult to answer, because I don’t feel any loyalty towards any particular band. That being said, there have been times in my life where one particular sound seems to have required replay. I’ll try to think of those I’ve replayed the most...

Incubus
Rihanna
Beyoncé
Tom Petty-he should probably be first in my list 
CCR
George Strait
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Depeche Mode
Prince 
Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm an INFJ and I'm a big soundtrack buff. A few of my favorite composers are:
-Hanz Zimmer
-Christ Tilton
-Michael Giachino 
-Nobuo Uematsu
-Austin Wintory
-Maribeth Solomon
-Yoko Shimomura
-Assorted Others

I also listen to a random selection of classic rock and eastern European Prog Rock occasionally.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm an INFJ and I'm a big soundtrack buff. A few of my favorite composers are:
-Hanz Zimmer
-Christ Tilton
-Michael Giachino 
-Nobuo Uematsu
-Austin Wintory
-Maribeth Solomon
-Yoko Shimomura
-Assorted Others

I also listen to a random selection of classic rock and eastern European Prog Rock occasionally.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Sorry, my internet just cut out and posted this twice.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Lucan1010 said:


> Sorry, my internet just cut out and posted this twice.


It’s no big deal no reason to apologize


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

I don't really have a Top 10 list so I'll just list off some of my favorite artists
ISFJ
Eminem
Nortious B.I.G
Kanye West
Alicia Keys
Micheal Jackson
J Cole
Big Sean
Usher
Drake 
Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

In no particular order:

1. Zayde Wolf
2. Fall Out Boy
3. Panic! at the Disco
4. Imagine Dragons
5. Ed Sheeran
6. Parri$
7. Sia
8. Jax Jones
9. Namika
10. Childish Gambino


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

This is hard because I've been discovering a lot of new stuff lately! I like a lot more than 10 artists.

The genres I like are heavy metal, electronic, rock, rap, and pop, in that order. But my favorite artists are mostly from the first three categories. 

1. Owl City and Sky Sailing
2. Evanescence
3. Nightwish
4. Woods of Ypres
5. Cradle of Filth
6. Avatar
7. Theatres des Vampires
8. Korn
9. The Birthday Massacre
10. Blue October


----------



## DEAFeNiNGsilence (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm an INFP apparently and a huge lover of music. Top favorite artists are:
1. Red Hot Chili Peppers
2. Florence + the Machine
3. Coldplay
4. Korn
5. Alabama Shakes
6. Lianne La Havas
7. Slipknot
8. Metallica
9. Zee Avi
10. Regina Spektor

I love the raw emotion and authenticity of these artists!


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

ENTP: It's hard to narrow it down to 10, but here they are, in no particular order:

Metallica
Tupac
Dead Kennedy's
Type-O negative
Sade
Slayer
Rage Against the Machine
Midnight Oil
Skeletonwitch
Enya
U2
Natalie Merchant 
(Sorry, can't narrow it down to 10...) 
Indigo Girls
Alanis Morrisette
Unleash the Archers 
Nile
Eluvietie
Katatonia
Janet Jackson
Joan Jett
Nirvana
Pearl Jam
Avatar
Sarah Mclachlan
Clint Black
Depeche Mode 
Tears for Fears
Melissa Ethridge
Terence Trent d'Arby
Outkast
Dwight Yoakam
Coldplay
Aaliyah
Shakira
America
Gordan Lightfoot
Fleetwood Mac 
Stevie Nicks
Jim Croce
Simon and Garfunkel
John Denver
The Eagles
Jimi Hendrix
Michael Jackson
Tina Turner

Um got carried away...


----------



## eej (Jul 3, 2018)

Wow this is an old post, but it’s interesting so I’m going to answer! Hah. I’m an INTJ. 
In no particular order:
1. Young The Giant (will always be top 10)
2. Hozier
3. Needtobreathe
4. Paramore
5. COIN
6. Milky Chance
7. Cage The Elephant 
8. The Black Keys
9. Bon Iver 
10. Kaleo


----------

